# Introducing myself...



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, my husband suggested we get some chickens. He knows I have wanted chickens all my life. It's a long story but I love chickens and I love eggs. 

I have a million questions but I just wanted to say Hi and let you all know how excited I am. -- RoseLady


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome and this is the place to ask questions... but search first because im sure others have had the same questions.
We all do. Raising chickens is pretty easy for the most part but like anything its very addicting to.
I started with one bird it needed some buddys now 29 birds later + a few she has lots of buddys and ive started incubating (another addicting thing) so i can try not to buy any more birds.

Have a great day and injoy the app


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi roselady! Welcome to the forum! How many chickens do you have or are you deciding what kind to get yet? I started with 6 (Rhode Island Red & Barred Rock). When I joined the forum I was up to 7. Well, in between summer & fall I have 9 now.  SWORE 6 was all I'd ever get when we got our first day old chicks. Uh-huh. Ya, the little buggers somehow multiply even though I have no rooster.  See, this is what happens when the hubby lets me go to a fur & feather swap 25 minutes from home alone. You think he'd have learned after the first time.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome from New York! You sound like me...just wanted 4! 14 chickens later and over $3,000. Don't get me wrong... I love my hens. You'll love this site. Lots of info and just fun! Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome aboard.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome rose lady . We have about 50 and I have names for them all! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow Frank, 50 chickens! All with names 
I plan to have 5. That would be just about right. I don't have a big yard and what I do have has a lot of roses.
I have wanted chickens for so long. I have about 10 ceramic ones in my kitchen, all from my husband. 
We have been hearing roosters in the neighborhood so he is now ready to get some hens. 

Dumb question.... I don't have to have any roosters to get my hens to lay right?

I'm wanting 5 Americuana's (is that spelled right?). I use to get some eggs from a lady at church and they were actually dark orange and had the richest taste I have every tasted. I hope that is normal with Americuana's. Do you have to feed them anything special to get that rich dark yolk?
-- Beth


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh great... I just saw a bunch of pictures of the silkies. Now I gotta have at least 1 silkie too. -- Beth


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

And it already starts lol.... 
If i aint mastaking amaracana spelling lays a green egg.

I have 2 but i bought them molting so they aint started back laying yet. And no you dont need a rooster for them to lay but you will if you plan to fertilize eggs. And dont make my mistake i went out and found a good looking rooster brought him home and he is huge wont mount but one pf my bigger golden comets (best laying breed) imo...


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

welcome from iowa roselady. i currantly have 15 chickens 12 hens 3 roos. enjoy the info here.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from the UK.
We would love to see photos of your chickens and rose`s .


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome from Wales 

X


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Howdy, from southern Alabama


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

roselady, we have all of our chickens free range all day. Except the Silkies. We need a few roosters to keep an eye on the girls so they don't get attacked or killed by a fox. So we have 2 for that purpose. 
Chickens are addicting!


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm glade I found this forum. I have learned a lot already just reading the posts. I don't have the chickens yet. I keep thinking I need to wait till March but it looks like a person needs to get them and keep them inside for a while so maybe I need to go ahead and get them sooner than I thought and let them go through the indoor stage during the winter months so I can have them ready to go in their coop in March. Then I think it take a few months for them to start laying. 

I am so ready to do this. Everytime I walk outside in the mornings I hear two roosters crowing and I WANT MY CHICKENS. I have wanted them for so long. I love holding chickens. 
Y'all give your chickens a hug for me today!! -- Beth


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am so glad I found this forum! I have learned so much already by just ready the posts. 

I keep thinking I need to wait till March to get the chickens but it looks like you have to keep them warm inside for a few months so I might need to get them sooner than I thought.
I hope to have them ready to go outside in March. Then I think it takes a several months before they will lay eggs. I am so ready to do this! Every morning I hear the 2 roosters crowing in my neighborhood and I WANT MY CHICKENS!! I really love holding chickens. Y'all give your chickens a hug for me today, you hear? -- Beth


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome!! You do not have to have a rooster to have eggs, just to have fertile eggs. If you don't plan on hatching chicks, then you don't need a rooster. No, you didn't spell the name right, but I can't spell it either!! And the rich yolk is just the taste of a fresh egg! Enjoy, and spoil the girls!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi roselady and welcome aboard!


----------

